# overclocking on intel 915gl



## napster007 (Jul 27, 2007)

hey guys! 

i've have an intel 915gl mobo. a p4 processor. i want to know how to overclock my cpu. how can i do it????


----------



## spikygv (Jul 27, 2007)

my suggestion . dont do it if u have a prescot proccy . they are super hot. 
neway , wats ur mobo manufacturer and more details of the mobo.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2007)

What ever you do please donot overclock perscot processor. I have 915GAV  mobo and a P4 520 processor and the heat generated is too much, BTW if you have original Intel motherboards then you cannot overclock it.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 27, 2007)

yes same suggestion dont overlock...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 28, 2007)

well i have an asus intel915gl. so i can't overclock it?? and what is perscot processor


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> well i have an asus intel915gl. so i can't overclock it?? and what is perscot processor


model name given for intel proccessor


----------



## spikygv (Jul 28, 2007)

presscot => pressHot


----------



## napster007 (Jul 29, 2007)

well ok thanks. looks like my proccy is pushed to the limit already


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

prescotts show 70-80-89-..degrees in original intel mobos.i originally had bought one 520 p4 2.8HT prescott +intel mobo D915GAV which used to stop down saying the same old "thermal event came and ...".I exchanged my  mobo to get one gigabyte 81915ME-GV.now prescott shows avg temp of 32-45degrees.i dont care even if it is wrong.bcoz.....u guessed it


----------

